# Radwagon?



## martinizer (May 2, 2011)

RadWagon Electric Cargo Bike - Rad Power Bikes

Curious if anyone has any experience with one of these. Seems like a deal, but I'm not sure if it's long enough for two kids on the back. They tell me the rear deck is 27.5". How does that compare to an edgerunner or spicy curry?


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

I think edgerunners are the same size as my dummy which I think is around 32 inches long.

Also, where are the bottle mounts on this thing?


----------



## SnowyMonk (Sep 4, 2014)

Gotta say I love my RadWagon. I used to have an Xtracycle and have ridden a Yuba Mundo quite a bit. Sold my Xtracycle for the RadWagon and now I'm cruising around everywhere. I live in Oakland and my son goes to school at the top of a hill. I used ride the xtracycle at around 3 mph, arriving quite sweaty. Now I'm cruising up the hill in my down jacket at 10 mph. Can't recommend the RadWagon enough.


----------



## martinizer (May 2, 2011)

I ended up buying a Radwagon a few months ago. I like it, but it's not perfect. 
For one thing, the full sized rear wheel makes for a very high center of gravity. With two kids in the back, it can be a handful. I did swap out the bars and stem for wide mtn bars and that helped some. 
The second complaint regards the rear axle attachment. It just doesn't want to stay tight and loosened several times on me mid-ride. I finally added thread locker to the axle bolts, and that's been working so far. 
These two issues notwithstanding, the Radwagon is a good deal for the $$. And the money i saved over an xtracycle or Yuba, is going toward my new Hightower.


----------



## gumby_kevbo (Dec 24, 2011)

The axle nut issue is not uncommon with ebikes, especially if they have regen braking (not sure if the Radwagon does) The hub torques the axle one way under power, and the other way when braking, and if there is any slop at all, it works loose. If you search on eBike forums you will find examples of various anti-roation or torque arm ideas people have come up with to address the problem.


----------



## Phantastic79 (Apr 5, 2017)

I have a radwagon and I love it...Except the no suspension. I don't know how you guys ride rigid bikes. It kinda sucks. So I added a cheap suspension fork and it soooo much better now. Also 203mm hyraulic front brakes is way better. After that I changed the rear hub motor to a bbshd and now its a beast. I can actually climb steep hills now. Haven't taken it down any serious single track except a few tight trails and it was great! Best cargo bike ever....With the upgrades.


----------



## steveski (Jun 4, 2013)

Anymore feedback or people enjoying their radwagons? Interested in durability and battery life longevity. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wallydog (May 18, 2017)

Hey Phantastic what fork did you put on your RadWagon? Thanks


----------



## Phantastic79 (Apr 5, 2017)

wallydog said:


> Hey Phantastic what fork did you put on your RadWagon? Thanks


Nothing special. Just a cheapo amazon suntour fork. It does work better than the rigid fork but I'm thinking of spending more than $70 and getting a mid level fork.


----------



## Dadwagon (May 8, 2021)

Phantastic79 said:


> I have a radwagon and I love it...Except the no suspension. I don't know how you guys ride rigid bikes. It kinda sucks. So I added a cheap suspension fork and it soooo much better now. Also 203mm hyraulic front brakes is way better. After that I changed the rear hub motor to a bbshd and now its a beast. I can actually climb steep hills now. Haven't taken it down any serious single track except a few tight trails and it was great! Best cargo bike ever....With the upgrades.


I know this post is quite old, but I have a first gen Radwagon and I was wondering which suspension for you put on it. I've been trying to find one that fits. Thanks!


----------

